# Hot Spots?



## Echo! (Sep 7, 2008)

My poor pup has what appears to be hot spots. =/ I feel so bad because I can't afford to take him to the vet right now and spend half a million in the stuff she gives me. We're guessing the hot spots were from how over this summer while I was away, my mother decided she wanted to feed my Labrador 'Science Diet' in stead of California natural, and he has allergies. I've had him back on CA for a few days, and his underside and neck are clearing up a bit, I've also been cleaning them. He was losing a surprising amount of hair from the undersides of his legs and under his forelegs. Then I looked about a week ago, and his skin was enflamed. Puffy, red, and scabbed, with alot of what looked like dirt that wouldn't wash off. 
The only thing we can think of is hot spots, or mange from my neighbors Dachshund who had it a while ago, but they told us he had a yeast infection all over his body.

Whatever it is, What can I safely put on him to help and see if it clears up until I can afford to go to the vet in two weeks? [Hopefully it will clear up by then if it is his food allergies]

Perhaps a Yeast Infection?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Echo! said:


> My poor pup has what appears to be hot spots. =/ I feel so bad because I can't afford to take him to the vet right now and spend half a million in the stuff she gives me.


You have a dog and you can't afford to take him to the vet. You can't afford this dog or any other dog at this point in your life. Find him a home with someone who can properly care for him. He needs vet care immediately.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd recommend applying for Care Credit which is a 12 month interest free credit card for medical dental and vet expenses so you can get care now and pay it off on time without incurring interest fees. www.carecredit.com Really it shouldn't be more than $100-$150 or so to take your dog to the vet for something that like. But I agree with Rawfed that he needs to go immediately, skin irritations can end up with infections and you'll end up with more problems and money paid in the long run than if you just take him in now.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

From my understanding, hot spots are generally caused by food allergies (corn) so hopefully having him on his good food again will help. However, since it seems so bad and you don't know for sure what it is and its cause, I'd say you should definitely take him to the vet asap and give your mom a good talkin-to!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> From my understanding, hot spots are generally caused by food allergies (corn) so hopefully having him on his good food again will help. However, since it seems so bad and you don't know for sure what it is and its cause, I'd say you should definitely take him to the vet asap and give your mom a good talkin-to!


Personally I'd send mom the bill but hey that's just me LoL.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oooh yeah I like that too! Or at least ask her to help out!


----------



## CoCo (Sep 13, 2008)

If you can afford it, a good at home remedy for hot spots, is neem oil. They sell pure neem oil at whole foods market, and I'm sure many other stores and health food places. It cost $9.99 for an ounce, but I have actually used it before for a hot spot, and the stuff was amazing. I noticed a big difference within a day.


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*apple cider vinegar*

Oh my .,this poor furbaby,sorry your cant afford to take this furbaby to the vet.It happens,we all get in a bind,food ofr vets for the dog,
Its good you are searching for help and answers.
yes a vet visit is due,but if you cant I would suggest if there is not open sores,apple cider vinegar,and bagbalm.
I am not a vet or a professional,but anything will help this poor itchy furbaby.Must be so uncomfortable,I would go on allergy food ,no beef,chix,corn fillers.Hopefully,in your price range you can find something that is affordable.
walmart has affordable hotspot meds ,i think like 3 dollars,not the best,but anything will h elp him .
I wish I could be of more help and hopefully your furbaby is feeling better soon.Perhaps even a oatmeal bath,to soothe him.
wish you luck b safe nez


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm going with Nez on this one. Give him an oatmeal bath. Let that oatmeal formula really sink in. Also, when China got hotspots *we were on a really fixed budget for about 2 months a while back and we had to feed her Shep dog food OMGHORRIBLEFOOD* our vet gave us a medication to put on the spot that actually treated EARS. The name of that medicine is Otomax. It helped immensely. Also, since we could only use that twice a day, we put Bacitracin on the spot which also helped with the itching. Good luck!!! I hope you get back on your feet soon. It's so hard right now!


----------



## Echo! (Sep 7, 2008)

*hmm*

I started Using Apple Cider Vinegar on the red patches and so on, I would clean his 'rash' lets call it and then apply the apple cider vinegar. I've only been using it for 3 or 4 days and he has already improved so much. The 'elephant' like skin isn't as rough and puffy anymore. Nor is it red. And I see improvement. I'm going to keep doing this for two weeks, then if he is still having issues I'll take him into the vet. 

-- 

To whoever said I shouldn't own my dog because I can't afford the vet right now. Why don't you try talking to my mother's old manager and ask for her to re-hire my mother, or the manager can pay the vet bills. Hows that?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Echo! said:


> I started Using Apple Cider Vinegar on the red patches and so on, I would clean his 'rash' lets call it and then apply the apple cider vinegar. I've only been using it for 3 or 4 days and he has already improved so much. The 'elephant' like skin isn't as rough and puffy anymore. Nor is it red. And I see improvement. I'm going to keep doing this for two weeks, then if he is still having issues I'll take him into the vet.
> 
> --
> 
> To whoever said I shouldn't own my dog because I can't afford the vet right now. Why don't you try talking to my mother's old manager and ask for her to re-hire my mother, or the manager can pay the vet bills. Hows that?



Well first off which I'm sure you arleady know I wouldn't let your mother near your dog anytime in the future to watch him/her.

Secondly ACV is wonderful stuff you can give it in your dog's food also and that may help too.


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*inprovement is good!**s*

Very glad your furbaby is getting alittle better,1 step at a time.
Try the bagbalm,wow,that stuff is great ,I wish you the best*S.nez


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When my biggest dog had horrendous allergies and had large areas of itchy, sore skin, I bought the extra large bottle of Gold Bond Medicated powder in the yellow bottle. It is like $10 at BJ's or Costco and it is the strongest strength. It really soothed his itchy skin and healed him very rapidly. He looked like a little dust cloud walking around the house and it didn't help that he was black and had white powder all over him, but the stuff really worked well on his skin and he seemed to enjoy being powdered and having me rub it onto his spots gently. You can also buy it at any drug store or Walmart. Just don't put it on any open wounds.


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree with the care credit. I applyed for it last month. My new horse that I have only had for 2 months had to spend a week at UC Davis and showed up positive for EPM and West Nile. Long story short I have a few thousand in vet bills and didnt want to pay it all at once so went for Care Credit. It is a great option. Next time I will get my horse insured right away!


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Go to your local feed store and buy NU STOCK, its the best thing, 
YEah it stinks but its a Miracle worker..
www.nustock.com
Also for allergies give your dog a teaspoon of Flax Seed oil that will help a lot as well..
Keep us posted on the results..


----------



## Doggie Herbs (Oct 19, 2008)

most of these responses are good, and I would try some of them. hot spots are similar to like an exczema for dogs. They will only get worse with irritation and scratching. You need to get moisture back into the area.
Soak some chickweed in oil and heat in up on low hear for 45 min. Let that cool and apply often to the spots. Use a 4:1 ratio. Use alot of the other advice here too.


----------

